
Invalid Argument: A Live Video Show Featuring Web Developers & Designers - jonmwords
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/invalid_argument.php#.TzmZh9bRtqA.hackernews
======
znmeb
Now why would I want to be in a Google Hangout and take time away from
hacking? ;-)

Seriously, maybe next week.

~~~
jonmwords
There will always be next week!

------
jeffsonstein
I'd love for my WebDev classes to see these

